# Vivenda



## Domtom

-
Si _habitatge _no és correcte, per què ho diu tothmom, cada cop més? No fora millor *vivenda?*

Gràcies,

a reveure.
-


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Mmm... doncs em fa l'efecte que és just al revés, Domtom. El que és correcte normativament és habitatge i _vivenda_ és l'incorrecte. Crec que justament s'està fent servir una mica més _habitatge_ perquè és el correcte, encara que hi ha mitjans de comunicació, com TV3, que sempre diuen _vivenda_, l'han acceptat al seu llibre d'estil. 

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo també sóc de dir sempre _habitatge_: ho tinc entès igual que la Betulina!


----------



## ampurdan

Sempre que no es vulgui fer servir "sol·lucions habitacionals", com voldria la ministra del ram. 

Jo també tinc entès que el correcte és "habitatge". No m'havia fixat en com ho deien a TV3.


----------



## Elegy

jo també estic pràcticament segura que "habitatge" és correcte i "vivenda" és un barbarisme (i sona malament a més).. però bé... si ho han acceptat al llibre d'estil de TV3... :S


----------



## Domtom

Doncs perdoneu les molèsties, n'estava tant segur que era a l'inrevés de com ho diueu. Però tot apunta a que teniu raó. Gràcies.

A reveure,

Domtom


----------



## Dixie!

Hola gent,

Segur que vatros també esteu cansats de veure i/o sentir la paraula _vivenda_ per tot arreu. La meua pregunta és, és normativa esta paraula? És correcta? A mi em sona a castellanisme, a més al diccionari del Grec no hi apareix. No és *habitatge* la paraula adient en la nostra llengua?

I si _vivenda_ no és correcte, per què els mitjans la fan servir contínuament?


----------



## ernest_

Bona pregunta. Jo no la faig servir mai, sempre dic habitatge.


----------



## RIU

Mira aquí Dixie, en vam parlar d'això.


----------



## Dixie!

Gràcies nois!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi em fa tot l'efecte que *vivenda* al final serà acceptada, perquè sembla que es faci servir més que no pas *habitatge*, oi? Si més no, per aquesta zona... A mi també em fa rabieta: *habitatge* m'agrada més personalment


----------

